# kernel panic

## Huw in Nice

Installed ADSL to give Gentoo a crack and I must admit I am impressed installing has dragged me away from being totally idle as with other distros. The problem I have is I bought an MSI KT333 with APIC + ACPI with a VIA VT8233 I can get X KDM partial audio but keep on getting kernel panics when trying to add other hardware like my TV card. 

Have the 3com 3c905 & Nvidia it is a dual boot system so I am guessing there are no hardware conflicts. 

On emerging xawtv & Kwintv I could not find the device. I have seached for pointers but cannot find any.

By the way is there a way of re mounting and install from the install cd as re-building although a cathargic experience takes a day especially getting to KDE. Been playing with Linux for 5 years approx and all the other distros I have tried have had simillar problems with this mother board and set up so I guess I might have to be patient. This is the 1st posting I have ever done so if it contains all the wrong info put it down to lack of experience. Any pointers would be great. Thanks in advance.

----------

## lx

Well I had a lot of trouble with the ACPI patch used in ACPI 0404 (patch used in 2.4.19-r5). Have you tried a newer kernel (r7 has ACPI 0503), my tv-card well slot 3 ain't detected with the old patch (0404) I'm now using the latest patch (0517) and it works fine.

Hope it helps, lX.

----------

## Huw in Nice

Thanks for the prompt advice, I quickly installed RH 7.3 to see if they had fixed in their latest release. But alas no,  which leads me to believe support in the kernel is not there yet.

I re installed Gentoo - it gets quicker each time   :Smile:  1.2 with the latest patched kernel, got to the same stage KDM with the Alsa driver running I had installed xawtv by modprobing the bttv module. devfs is really cool. Xawtv ran - the quickest I have ever seen for loading etc. I got over confident and added bttv to the modules.autoload. On shutting down kernel panic Interrupt handler not syncing. The same result on re-booting.

Are there some adjustments I can make in the compiled kernel to help me get it to be more stable?

Also is there an easy way to recover otherwise I am rebuilding tonight again   :Sad: 

Getting there - but that is the fun - I think

----------

## Guest

Recovered the Gentoo the Q&D solution to APIC & APM is turn them off in the bios and hey presto  :Smile: . Just need to re-install XP as that will not boot now.

Thanks for your help - it is a great distro the best I have tried so far I am sticking with it or buying a Mac. 

Ciao

----------

## kerframil

 *Quote:*   

> Just need to re-install XP as that will not boot now.

 

I know I shouldn't really be giving Windows tips in this forum but try this:

1. Turn it back on again in your BIOS

2. Boot XP

3. Go to Device Manager

4. Select "ACPI PC" under the "Computer" node, right-click and select "Update Driver"

5. Select to "Install from a list or specific location"

6. Select "Don't search. I will choose the driver to install."

7. Select "Standard PC"

8. Finish, and reboot (do not let XP boot again until you've turned ACPI off in your BIOS as before)

All your hardware will be detected again, and you may need to reboot a few times (and possibly re-install your video card driver). But it should be fine after that. Remove any dud devices from "System devices" such as "ACPI Fixed Feature button" and "ACPI Power Button". That should save you a re-installation.

 *Quote:*   

> Well I had a lot of trouble with the ACPI patch used in ACPI 0404 (patch used in 2.4.19-r5). Have you tried a newer kernel (r7 has ACPI 0503)

 

Funny, the patch included in r7 caused my kernel to panic, where it didn't with the older one. So I'm using APM now ... tsk.

----------

## Huw in Nice

I have left APIC & reinstalled this time with the Redhat sources & found that the order in which I modprobe enables it to work if I modprobe bttv first & then snd-via8233 - hey presto

I will try with the gentoo sources again.

Thanks again for all your help persistance & patience  :Smile: 

----------

